# Mini meet somewhere?



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2013)

anyone round my way fancy a round somewhere, has to be a weekend though. Maybe get 8 of us or so and have a little forum wager


----------



## fundy (May 17, 2013)

wow, we must be on a similar wavelength (read the latest pm i sent!!!!)


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2013)

only if you do another 92 Steve


----------



## fundy (May 17, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			only if you do another 92 Steve 

Click to expand...

Id like to think thats out of the system for the year now lol but no doubt another one is just round the corner!!!!

Assuming we're looking at June, provisionally Sun 2, Sat 15, Sun 16 would be best options for me. Let us know where you fancy playing (happy to play elsewhere or welcome at ours if thats the easiest option with both Al and I we can sign on 2 4 balls min)


----------



## philly169 (May 17, 2013)

I am deffo up for a local mini meet, weekends are the best for me and most likely sundays... 

I'm due to be moving house soon, but I think that's mid to late june so anything before that, 15th sounds like a gooden for me.

I can travel so im easy.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2013)

15th is good for me


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2013)

we could get Mr G on board, he is the master.... organiser


----------



## fundy (May 17, 2013)

Dont mind playing it at Phillys (I get free reciprocal there, or he does at mine ) might be a bit tight for you though Gibbo 

shall we pencil in the 15th and try and get 8 in total?


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2013)

nah I am straight as a die nowadays


----------



## philly169 (May 17, 2013)

pretty sure we can get 8.. ScienceBoy (Tom) is normally up for it..

Happy to do my place, not sure Gibbo can handle our 4th or 16th!! I know I can't!


----------



## fundy (May 17, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			nah I am straight as a die nowadays
		
Click to expand...

definitely a joke in there somewhere


----------



## fundy (May 17, 2013)

diary at our place is free that day so would be no issue if you guys wanted to come to us. I expect Alex will be about but theres plenty of others local, be very surprised if we dont get 8 unless we're clashing with something. 

Time to fix a date and course Gibbo and then fill the spaces up


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2013)

erm, me being straight probably. Am happy for your gaff Philly (or is Phil ok)

ninja edit... just saw the overview of the 4th... sod that!


----------



## philly169 (May 17, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			erm, me being straight probably. Am happy for your gaff Philly (or is Phil ok)

ninja edit... just saw the overview of the 4th... sod that! 

Click to expand...

Philly or Phil is fine, I'll let you choose 

Thought just checked the diary and it looks like the Ladies club championships... probably not the best day to get out!! new course? lol


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2013)

afternoon is fine, plenty of daylight, oh wait, womens champs, wont be any daylight left.

Phil, if it was 10 mile nearer I would join, looks bloody awesome!

what about a neutral course?


----------



## adiemel (May 17, 2013)

I would be interested if I could catch a lift from Huntingdon with anybody. 15th would be good for me. If you happy for a relative newbie playing with you.


----------



## Crow (May 17, 2013)

I'd be up for this on the 15th, if distance not too far.

Brampton would have been good; having slagged off its 4th hole it would be only fair that I should play it to see what it's really like, but Ladies Club Championship day might be the best time.


----------



## vkurup (May 18, 2013)

Would love to do a mini meet..  But cant do Sat... Sunday works best.   

Surrey or Hampshire boys??


----------



## AmandaJR (May 18, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			afternoon is fine, plenty of daylight, oh wait, *womens champs, wont be any daylight left*.

Phil, if it was 10 mile nearer I would join, looks bloody awesome!

what about a neutral course?
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky monkey! Although it is 36 holes


----------



## rickg (May 18, 2013)

15th would be great as its my birthday, but we have a board comp that day, so I'm out....have fun!


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 18, 2013)

So 28 days isn't short notice , but the Gm v HDID match at double the notice is. Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2013)

not sure anyone is saying it isnt short notice, but people tend to be able to make a weekend date at shorter notice than they can in the week due to work commitments


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2013)

Assuming Brampton is a no go for the 15th are we going to change the venue or the date Gibbo?


----------



## Region3 (May 18, 2013)

If it's a Sunday other than 9th June I could probably make it. Some Saturdays are ok but would have to check the comp fixtures before committing.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 18, 2013)

what about the 16th then instead? I am easy tbh. can we get your gaff on the 16th Phil?


----------



## philly169 (May 19, 2013)

I can't do the 16th but I can check the diary for you guys to play.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 19, 2013)

nah, want you to play Phil, see you in action 

I fly to spain 1st July for 2 weeks so any thing before suits me.

gives us all of June so whatever the majority prefers.


----------



## full_throttle (May 19, 2013)

I'm away from the 12 - 20 July but would be interested if it was the last weekend of the month or first weekend in August,


----------



## adiemel (May 20, 2013)

Don't Know if people are interested, my place is available on Saturday 15th June. They could offer us tee times after 1230. We would have to have a minimum of 12 people though. Cost would be Â£18.50 for the round of golf. We could also get some food after they chips and sandwiches for Â£5.25 a person I think.


----------



## philly169 (May 21, 2013)

So any other offers on courses? Looks like St Ives has a comp on but might be able to get out in the afternoon.

Wyboston Lakes? The Bedfordshire, Stagsden?


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2013)

philly169 said:



			So any other offers on courses? Looks like St Ives has a comp on but might be able to get out in the afternoon.

Wyboston Lakes? The Bedfordshire, Stagsden?
		
Click to expand...


Neither of those 2 really float my boat. My course (Aylesbury Vale) is an option but may be a bit of a trek for some, otherwise we just change the date?


----------



## Crow (May 21, 2013)

Aylesbury Vale is a similar distance from mine as Huntingdon so okay with me.

My course is a possible for 15th as well (South Leics) but earliest weekend tee time would probably be after 2 pm.


----------



## adiemel (May 21, 2013)

Have offered mine at Pidley


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 21, 2013)

Wha about Farthingstone in Northants.A rather quaint course and reasonably cheap.


----------



## GB72 (May 21, 2013)

I would be interested if this does not end up too far south. Happy to travel about an hour and a half


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Wha about Farthingstone in Northants.A rather quaint course and reasonably cheap.
		
Click to expand...

Lot of places this neck of the woods Id prefer to play than there, its an ok course but gets a lot of traffic summer weekends and can be very very slow


----------



## G1BB0 (May 21, 2013)

right then, lets pick a date and venue asap


----------



## viscount17 (May 21, 2013)

If you want someone to lose, I can make 15th. I can also check Abbotsley to see if it's free.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 21, 2013)

What about Collingtree?


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			right then, lets pick a date and venue asap 

Click to expand...

think you need to do so mate!!!!!!


----------



## philly169 (May 21, 2013)

Collingtree looks nice...


----------



## fundy (May 22, 2013)

Collingtree is OK, but may not be that easy to get on at a weekend (and will be relatively pricey if you do)


----------



## full_throttle (May 22, 2013)

Staverton Park on a weekend twilight rate Â£12.20 or normal weekend rate Â£21.35

interested? (maximum 8 please)

Please state below with prefered weekend date

full_throttle Sun July 21st


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 22, 2013)

Sounds good to me, put me down please.



full_throttle said:



			Staverton Park on a weekend twilight rate Â£12.20 or normal weekend rate Â£21.35

interested? (maximum 8 please)

Please state below with prefered weekend date

full_throttle Sun July 21st
		
Click to expand...


----------



## full_throttle (May 22, 2013)

I'm a De Vere Club member so get discounted green fees, so need to know what tie suits best as I'm happy with any time, hopefully twilight wont be too late, I'll find that out when i remember to call the course.

full_throttle Sun July 21st
wrighty1874


----------



## adiemel (May 22, 2013)

I am interested in going any sunday would suit me. If I can catch a lift from Huntingdon with anybody


----------



## G1BB0 (May 22, 2013)

thats a tad further than I wanted but might just work.


----------



## full_throttle (May 22, 2013)

Steve, drive upto MK and get a lift from fundy, sorted

it's only a proposal atm,


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 22, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Steve, drive upto MK and get a lift from fundy, sorted

it's only a proposal atm,
		
Click to expand...

It's a defo as far as I'm concerned, otherwise it'll be Christmas before anything is decided!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundy (May 22, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Steve, drive upto MK and get a lift from fundy, sorted

it's only a proposal atm,
		
Click to expand...

date not the best for me as clashes with an ashes test sadly so will more than likely need to be working 

steve, room for a few of these, can always do another further south too


----------



## G1BB0 (May 22, 2013)

yeah I am flexible now I am single and overtime has been quashed 

unless I am carp fishing of course


----------



## Crow (May 22, 2013)

Might work for me, Sunday's are usually Comp days so will need to check calendar.


----------



## Slicer30 (May 22, 2013)

Keeping an eye on this thread, Cant do 15-25th as I am on holiday.

8th June is a free weekend date for me if anyone fancies a round, after that the 13/14 july would be the earliest


----------



## G1BB0 (May 23, 2013)

maybe we need a little group sorting like the NE guys have done then we can arrange little meets whether a 2 ball, 4 ball or more. Makes a nice break from comps and I have to say I enjoy playing away


----------



## philly169 (May 23, 2013)

or we just pick a big course in a few months, and do a big meet lol


----------



## G1BB0 (May 23, 2013)

or both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adiemel (May 23, 2013)

I like the sound of both. Happy to a fourball out at my club at pidley Huntingdon. I can make most sundays


----------



## full_throttle (May 24, 2013)

I propose Sunday 25th August, aidemel wants to play but can't travel so lets play at his place. 

I will still do Staverton Park on July 21st if required.

If there is enough interest then I can start another thread to try and get a few more


----------



## fundy (May 24, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I propose Sunday 25th August, aidemel wants to play but can't travel so lets play at his place. 

I will still do Staverton Park on July 21st if required.

If there is enough interest then I can start another thread to try and get a few more
		
Click to expand...


25th Aug is club champs at our place so a no for me sadly


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 24, 2013)

If you can't travel , how are these meets ever going to happen?



full_throttle said:



			I propose Sunday 25th August, aidemel wants to play but can't travel so lets play at his place. 

I will still do Staverton Park on July 21st if required.

If there is enough interest then I can start another thread to try and get a few more
		
Click to expand...


----------



## full_throttle (May 24, 2013)

Nick I can travel anywhere, 

I suggest you read the post again,


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 24, 2013)

i did'nt say you, there is a chap mentioned who can't travel.



full_throttle said:



			Nick I can travel anywhere, 

I suggest you read the post again, 

Click to expand...


----------



## viscount17 (May 24, 2013)

sunday no good for me, nor saturday twilight


----------

